# Talk to Cosmopolitan magazine



## cosmo_oz (Feb 16, 2009)

Dear Muscle Chat,

I'm the senior features writer on Cosmopolitan in Australia, and we're writing an article on Melanotan. It'd be great to chat to someone who's used Melanotan about the pros and cons. Give me a call or an email if you're interested (you can stay completely anonymous).

Rebecca Whish

Senior Features Writer

Cosmopolitan Australia

PH: +61 2 9282 8216

E: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

im due in the next week to start on melano tan if that is any interest


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've used it too for quite a few months, if you wish to speak to mail me thru here.


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly no, but if you ever do an article on lipstick give me a shout


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How much $$ do we get


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Tall said:


> How much $$ do we get


now your talking

*Show me the money*

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have seen these adverts all over the boards and to be fair they are only interested if you have had bad sides from MTII


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

> now your talking
> 
> *Show me the money*
> 
> xx


Nice avvy Rach. :becky:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks tall

they were taken for extreme and the better bodies range of clothes, there was also some in said cat suit, but dougie is keeping those ones to himself!!

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got to agree with Tall Rachel the picture is very good shows an excellent mix of muscle and femininity


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

it's amazing what they can do with computers now isn't. photoshopping in muscle.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

' said:


> thanks tall
> 
> they were taken for extreme and the better bodies range of clothes' date=' there was also some in said cat suit, but dougie is keeping those ones to himself!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> it's amazing what they can do with computers now isn't. photoshopping in muscle.....


Please can you photo shop my avatar like you did yours? :becky:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> it's amazing what they can do with computers now isn't. photoshopping in muscle.....


You really shouldnt put yourself down like that, computers are good but you still need a bit of muscle to make a picture like your advatar

xxx


----------



## melanotan1466867960 (Apr 5, 2009)

Please forgive my butting in on this thread but did anyone talk to cosmo and if so is there any news about what's become of the story they were working on?

Thanks

-----------------------

melanotan - afamelanotide - Scenesse


----------

